# Cannot install Turbo C version 2.01



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Whenever I'm trying to install Turbo C compiler.I get the following error-"Cannot execute UPDATE.COM...".I downloded the file from this site.... http://bdn.borland.com/article/0,1410,20841,00.html.

Please guide me.It's urgent.


----------



## kidnewbie (Mar 8, 2006)

chatterjee said:


> Whenever I'm trying to install Turbo C compiler.I get the following error-"Cannot execute UPDATE.COM...".I downloded the file from this site.... http://bdn.borland.com/article/0,1410,20841,00.html.
> 
> Please guide me.It's urgent.


i've never used turbo c before, but i'm guessing its almost the same as regular C. am i right?

if i am right, i may be able to help you install a different compiler. try dev-c++ from www.bloodshed.net. it's a c++/c ide and compiler. its easy to install and to use.

if turbo c is not the same as regular C, then just ignore what i said cause i know nothing about turbo c.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

The file I downloaded and from which I was trying to install Turbo C ,was corrupted.I downloaded the same file from a different website and that worked.Now I can comfortably write and compile my C programs in Turbo C.

Thank you for answering.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

STRANGE PROBLEM! After a system restore,when I try to install it again(from the same file)it gives me the previous error.Please help!


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

Turbo C is quite old - late 1980's, if I remember rightly. I suspect that the problem is that the COM file isn't compatible with your version of Windows. You're probably trying to install onto XP, while the install programs were designed for Windows 3.0!


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes,I use WinXp.But to my surprise it was installed just a few days ago.It was working just fine.It has been working since I restored my system.Strange!


----------

